# Queen line jars



## Keith Benson (Feb 17, 2003)

I have a fair bit of honey to bottle - what is/are folks favorite sources for Queenline jars. Last few times I have use plastic squeeze bottles - but I really like the glass myself.

Keith

[This message has been edited by kgbenson (edited July 14, 2004).]


----------



## JerseyMatt (May 24, 2004)

You can try this site for queenline containers
http://www.gambercontainer.com/index.html


----------

